# mini skid steer input please



## Guest

Any landscapers have any feedback on the Kanga G-420 skid steer, I looked at one yesterday well used but was in great working shape with high touque auger power head/12" bit/loader bucket and mixer bowel, price was $7700 no leaks everything is tight, honda 20hp v-twin, is that reasonable, also looking at a new ditch witch sk300 with same options and 1 year warrenty for $11,300 , any input appreciated as I dont really know the valuation on these machines, Thanx in advance.


----------



## PipeGuy

fyi
http://www.machinerytrader.com/listings/forsale/list.asp?guid=&etid=1&bcatid=4&catid=399&man=KANGA


----------



## PipeGuy

After looking at Kanga's web site, and provided i was in the market, I'd be inclined to look for a 520 with the Kubota diesel engine. I'm not a fan of gasoline engines for equipment other than small generators, pumps, etc.
As for the price, i'd tinik that the machine's 'miniaturization' lends a premium to what you might otherwise expect when comparing it to the cost of larger skid-steers. I've seen 'high hour' clean Bobcat 753's selling for $7,500. It doesn't surprise me that a specialty rig like the one you want might be pricier than its larger cousins.


----------



## PipeGuy

http://www.trinityequipment.com/used_equipment/62.htm


----------



## Guest

Thanx alot for that first link Pipe, just ordered it, should be hear next week, getting it delivered to my lumber yard, machine w/auger head/12" pengo bit/bucket and mixer bowl should work out great come spring. In the meantime I have a 5.5hp little beaver and 3hp earthquake both equipped with 10" bits up for sale if anyone is interested, both are in awsome shape and have made a ton of $$$, Pm me for pix, Oh I also came across this auction site very cool, enjoy:thumbsup: http://www.ironplanet.com/index.shtml


----------



## PipeGuy

Thanks for the iron planet link. for some reason i've never been able to get in there without having to register first. enjoy your new tool:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Just got done playing with the new toy and all I can say is that it is going to be one time saving $$$$$ maker, thanx for that link Pipe, ended up getting the mixer bowl, so thats one less mixer and wheelbarrow I need to lug around too:thumbsup:


----------



## RobertCDF

pics???:thumbup:


----------



## Guest

bowl, bucket and bit are still in my trailer, didn't feel like draging that crap out, said my final farewells to my trusty lil beav and quake this afternoon, we made some nice $$$ together, but i am done with punishment of blistered hands and screaming lower back that those 2 so mercilessly dish out.:thumbsup:


----------



## RobertCDF

Very nice... I would like one too but with a good deal of my work getting a wheelbarrow in the back is hard enough much less something of that size. But I hope it serves you well and makes you a bunch of money.


----------



## Guest

well, just dug 24 (12") holes today in frozen ground, and all I can say is I don't know why I didn't get this 4 years ago. Was done in 3.5 hours without breaking a sweat, chewed through rock like nothing, almost lost a finger today, but am pretty stoked about this addition to my tool trailer:Thumbs:


----------



## PipeGuy

cdac said:


> ...dug 24 (12") holes today in frozen ground, and was done in 3.5 hours without breaking a sweat, chewed through rock like nothing


That's amazing. Sounds like your money was well spent.:thumbsup:


----------



## sprinklerguy

I used a ditch witch mini skid w/ 12" auger bit to dig 22 holes for the fence I built the other day....the ground was beggining to freeze....I was able to dig all but 2 of them due to the freeze....I think with a different auger bit..(a sharp one.....rental yard bits aren't that great!) it would have dug those 2 as well.

What a cool machine..I found myself wishing I had digging to do so I could rent the jackhammer attachment....

I want one as well.


----------



## Spectatorz

*Mini Skid*

I am seriously thinking about buying this new Ditch Witch SK350 that will be used mainly for trenching footings and scraping lots.


What do you guys think ?


----------



## Spectatorz

*Plan Change*

It seems the Sk300 is not enough machine to handle the tasks I spoke of...
The dealer here is telling me it will require the power of the SK500 in order to do the work of trenching for footings at 12" wide to a max depth of 24" along with the capacity to scrape lots.
With this machine I will be able to do these things as well as completely grade lots and will buy the auger attachment for post hole digging.
The package will include: 
Stock backfill blade
Aggressive Track Assembly
Single Auger
36" Bucket

With all that, I think We Can Get Some Work Done !!!

What do you guys think of this equipment?


----------



## jmic

Spectatorz said:


> It seems the Sk300 is not enough machine to handle the tasks I spoke of...
> The dealer here is telling me it will require the power of the SK500 in order to do the work of trenching for footings at 12" wide to a max depth of 24" along with the capacity to scrape lots.
> With this machine I will be able to do these things as well as completely grade lots and will buy the auger attachment for post hole digging.
> The package will include:
> Stock backfill blade
> Aggressive Track Assembly
> Single Auger
> 36" Bucket
> 
> With all that, I think We Can Get Some Work Done !!!
> 
> What do you guys think of this equipment?


You must live in an area that is pretty easy digging cause that thing wouldn't do spit around hear, although it would be good weight in the back of the truck for getting around on the wintry roads.:laughing:


----------



## Guest

...


----------



## PipeGuy

Spectatorz said:


> ... With this machine I will be able to do these things as well as completely grade lots and will buy the auger attachment for post hole digging. What do you guys think of this equipment?


I'd look hard at a small skid steer loader.


----------



## Spectatorz

Out here the soil is a Non-epansive and very sandy mix. Cuts like butter out here in the desert of California. Easy digging.


----------



## jmic

PipeGuy said:


> I'd look hard at a small skid steer loader.


 I totally agree with Pipeguy about the skid steer, I've had Gehl skid steers for the past 20 yrs. ( made in the U.S.of A. ) and have got to say the machine is so versatile it would be hard to operate without it ( my opinion ). I have a backhoe attachment for it, in a pinch I'll put a gas line , water line, sewer line, or electric conduits in with it. Some of the houses we do in Greenwich are really tight to lot lines and is the only thing I can get in the backyards with to backfill the foundation, grade off the lawn. Sometimes I have to use it to load a Tri-axel or two of excess material. I've also made a hopper that fits into the bucket that allows us to bring concrete to do sonotubes for decks, patios ect..
It's not really fair for me to comment about what you're looking at because 1. I'm not familiar with ground conditions where you are, and 2. Not really sure exactly what you will be undertaking. But Good-luck with it if you get it! Send us Pics.
Joe


----------

